# New rider from South Dakota



## evo8rlk (Feb 5, 2013)

Whats up guys! Thought id join since i just started shreding in decemeber! I've gotten a total of 11 days in! 10 of them at out small town ski lodge. (Great bear ski resort) if anyone has heard of it.. and the other day i went out to Terry Peak! boy was that an experience! all that powder.. Anyways, I'm glad to be here and VERY glad to have starting snowboarding!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I used to live in Rapid and been to Terry Peak and the other one (can't remember the name ATM) Good resorts though for being in the Hills. You should try to head down to CO for a weekend before the snow melts here.. Great resorts in CO that arent' too far away.


----------



## evo8rlk (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah i really liked Terry peak. of course that was massive compared to what i was used to. I really want to make it to CO this year! maybe during spring break.. how is the snow during like the beginning of march?


----------

